# New M&P



## lightningfront (Jun 10, 2009)

Just picked up my first Smith semi-auto today. I added the M&P 9c to the collection and plan to use it as my primary carry piece.

Put 150 rounds of Winchester white box through it today also and shot flawlessly. No malfunctions of any kind and pretty darn accurate. Also I really like the trigger pull.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats and nice choice IMO


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It should perform it's designated task quite well.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Great gun, you will love it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase! :smt023


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

With the exception of only running 100 rounds thru mine....I bought the very same pistol last Tuesday. Im taking mine to the 'smith to improve the trigger. I dont really like the gritting and grating going on inside...but the trigger pull itself is sweet


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. Debating on whether to pick one up to go with my M&P .45..


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Sully2 said:


> With the exception of only running 100 rounds thru mine....I bought the very same pistol last Tuesday. Im taking mine to the 'smith to improve the trigger. I dont really like the gritting and grating going on inside...but the trigger pull itself is sweet


Potentially saveyourselfafew bucks, and get some practice too. Run a nother couple hundred rounds through before considering the trigger job. I think you will notice an improvement in that "gritty" trigger.

Just my $.05 (inflation you know)


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Potentially saveyourselfafew bucks, and get some practice too. Run a nother couple hundred rounds through before considering the trigger job. I think you will notice an improvement in that "gritty" trigger.
> 
> Just my $.05 (inflation you know)


+1. Brand new M&P's are known for this. I have the M&P 9 full size and the trigger smoothed out considerably after a few hundred pulls.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

My .45 did as well. After about 200-250 rounds, the trigger has really smoothed out.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

niadhf said:


> Potentially saveyourselfafew bucks, and get some practice too. Run a nother couple hundred rounds through before considering the trigger job. I think you will notice an improvement in that "gritty" trigger.
> 
> Just my $.05 (inflation you know)


My smith doesnt charge me hardly anything to go in and polish everything up super slick. The actual pull pressure isnt too bad but he can lighten that up for me just a tiny bit while he's at it. Im sure a few more hundred rounds will change it from present...but the grittyness just bugs me. Ive run 200 rounds thru it so far...but cant tell if its actually improved it any


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I installed an Apex Tactical aftermarket sear and striker safety plunger ($62) in my M&P45 last week. I had done a trigger job on it some time back so it had a very good 4.2 pound trigger already.

http://www.apextactical.com/hp_zencart/

About all I can say is WOW. Zero grit or grind and glass smooth. Ended up at 3.5 pounds (measured) pull.

My double taps Saturday were the best ever for me.

I may change springs to take the pull up above 4 pounds but will run more ammo through it first.

tumbleweed


----------



## DaleBalkie (Oct 6, 2013)

Wonderful weapon imo! My next conceal carry would definitely be this. I use the full size to this at work as a secondary carry and swear by this weapon!:mrgreen:


----------

